# Lava



## Jim Cain (5 Maggio 2016)

Un tradimento è sicuramente indice che c'è qualcosa nella coppia che non va (ovvio, direte).
In questi giorni, a distanza ormai biennale dalla 'scoperta', riflettevo sul fatto che un tradimento è una coperta, che appunto copre, avvolge e, di fatto, nasconde tutta una serie di problemi rimasti irrisolti.
Come se la scoperta del tradimento faccia balzare lo stesso al primo posto nella classifica dei Problemi, e lo tenga saldamente in prima posizione per un bel pò di tempo.
Come se tutto il resto, il 'brutto' che già c'era, le idiosincrasie, le frizioni, le incompatibilità, fossero temporaneamente messe in disparte.
Perciò immagino il tradimento come un'eruzione, con la lava che copre tutto, il bello e il brutto.
Poi però la lava si secca, e si scava.
E i problemi di una volta vengono nuovamente in superficie.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2016)

Bello.
Una cosa su cui riflettere.


----------



## disincantata (5 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Un tradimento è sicuramente indice che c'è qualcosa nella coppia che non va (ovvio, direte).
> In questi giorni, a distanza ormai biennale dalla 'scoperta', riflettevo sul fatto che un tradimento è una coperta, che appunto copre, avvolge e, di fatto, nasconde tutta una serie di problemi rimasti irrisolti.
> Come se la scoperta del tradimento faccia balzare lo stesso al primo posto nella classifica dei Problemi, e lo tenga saldamente in prima posizione per un bel pò di tempo.
> Come se tutto il resto, il 'brutto' che già c'era, le idiosincrasie, le frizioni, le incompatibilità, fossero temporaneamente messe in disparte.
> ...


Non e' sempre detto.
Io e mio marito non avevamo problemi tra noi due, se lui li aveva erano di tutto altro genere. Casini suoi pesanti. 
Inoltre ne abbiamo letti diversi di tradimentI fatti per puro egoismo.
Poi ci sta che ci siano anche tradimenti fatti per evadere da crisi della coppia. 
Non e' mai possibile generalizzare.  C'e' chi tradisce per anni e anni ed e' solo fidanzato, potrebbe lasciare invece piede  in 2 scarpe e poi si sposa pure con l'eterna fidanzata.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2016)

Mai generalizzare.
Dopo il tradimento ero particolarmente arrabbiata perché pensavo che dipendesse dalle mie (minime :carneval imperfezioni, mentre io le sue le accettavo serenamente. Poi ho capito che era psicopatico.
Però le imperfezioni personali sussistevano.
Certamente la capacità di adattamento e di accomodamento sono individuali e diversificate.
Ci sono persone estremamente insofferenti.


----------



## MariLea (5 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mai generalizzare.
> Dopo il tradimento ero particolarmente arrabbiata perché pensavo che dipendesse dalle mie (minime :carneval imperfezioni, mentre io le sue le accettavo serenamente. Poi ho capito che era psicopatico.
> Però le imperfezioni personali sussistevano.
> Certamente la capacità di adattamento e di accomodamento sono individuali e diversificate.
> Ci sono persone estremamente insofferenti.


Forse dipendeva dalle sue imperfezioni, 
tu le accettavi, lui no
e quindi sempre in cerca... per escludere o per conferme chissà 
le ipotesi possono essere infinite


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mai generalizzare.
> Dopo il tradimento ero particolarmente arrabbiata perché pensavo che dipendesse dalle mie (minime :carneval imperfezioni, mentre io le sue le accettavo serenamente. Poi ho capito che era psicopatico.
> Però le imperfezioni personali sussistevano.
> Certamente la capacità di adattamento e di accomodamento sono individuali e diversificate.
> Ci sono persone estremamente insofferenti.


Forse (sicuramente) non mi sono spiegato : non parlavo di incompatibilità e frizioni come causa del tradimento (che pure lo sono, spesso e volentieri). Parlavo del fatto che la scoperta del tradimento mette momentaneamente a tacere tutta una serie di problemi che, fino al giorno prima della scoperta, erano il principale motivo di frizione.


----------



## Foglia (6 Maggio 2016)

... Cioè una sorta di ubi maior minor cessat?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Forse (sicuramente) non mi sono spiegato : non parlavo di incompatibilità e frizioni come causa del tradimento (che pure lo sono, spesso e volentieri). Parlavo del fatto che la scoperta del tradimento mette momentaneamente a tacere tutta una serie di problemi che, fino al giorno prima della scoperta, erano il principale motivo di frizione.


In effetti dopo della roba da stirare non ero preoccupata.


----------



## bettypage (6 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Forse (sicuramente) non mi sono spiegato : non parlavo di incompatibilità e frizioni come causa del tradimento (che pure lo sono, spesso e volentieri). Parlavo del fatto che la scoperta del tradimento mette momentaneamente a tacere tutta una serie di problemi che, fino al giorno prima della scoperta, erano il principale motivo di frizione.


Una sorta di macchina scassata che fa un incidente e ci si ferma a constatare danni ma si dimentica che si viaggiava a rischio già da tempo.


----------



## MariLea (6 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Forse (sicuramente) non mi sono spiegato : non parlavo di incompatibilità e frizioni come causa del tradimento (che pure lo sono, spesso e volentieri). Parlavo del fatto che la scoperta del tradimento mette momentaneamente a tacere tutta una serie di problemi che, fino al giorno prima della scoperta, erano il principale motivo di frizione.


In un certo senso sì 
e capita pure che, invece di scavare sotto la lava, si vada a cercarli molto lontano...


----------



## danny (6 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Un tradimento è sicuramente indice che c'è qualcosa nella coppia che non va (ovvio, direte).
> In questi giorni, a distanza ormai biennale dalla 'scoperta', riflettevo sul fatto che un tradimento è una coperta, che appunto copre, avvolge e, di fatto, nasconde tutta una serie di problemi rimasti irrisolti.
> Come se la scoperta del tradimento faccia balzare lo stesso al primo posto nella classifica dei Problemi, e lo tenga saldamente in prima posizione per un bel pò di tempo.
> Come se tutto il resto, il 'brutto' che già c'era, le idiosincrasie, le frizioni, le incompatibilità, fossero temporaneamente messe in disparte.
> ...


Dai per scontato che il tradimento scaturisca da un problema.
Il tradimento può scaturire anche da un desiderio molto personale, per esempio, e non avere alcuna relazione con la coppia.
E i problemi conseguire dopo.
Generalizzare non è una buona cosa: esistono similitudini nei tradimenti, ma casi molto diversi tra loro.


----------



## danny (6 Maggio 2016)

Poi dovremmo anche cominciare a definire cosa è un problema di coppia.
Per esempio: fare sempre sesso con la stessa persona tutta la vita è un problema?
Per alcuni sì, per altri no.
Non avere l'emozione dell'innamoramento è un problema?
Non per tutti, direi. Ma per alcuni sì.
Di quali problemi stiamo parlando Jim?
Si può essere indotti a tradire perché lui non lava i piatti o lei è ingrassata di 10 chili?
Concentriamoci su quali sono effettivamente questi problemi, prima.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2016)

Come si diceva nel thread amore, si tratta di mancanza di incanto che diventa non accettazione e poi insofferenza o indifferenza.


----------



## oro.blu (6 Maggio 2016)

tradire per un bisogno personale, forse neppure la necessità stessa di finire realmente a letto con qualcun altro.
Ritrovarsi "inutile e scontata", Sensazioni sbagliate, maturate per incomprensioni. 
Bisogno di ritrovare la propria identità come persona. Non più come madre, e solo poi riscoprire che sotto sotto, quello che credevi di aver perdonato e dimenticato è ancora lì, che ti rode profondamente e che ti ha fatto chiudere gli occhi su tante troppe cose solo per andare avanti.
Poi scoppia l'inferno. 
Direi che più che coprire ha scoperto, almeno nel mio caso. Tutto il pregresso sta piano venendo fuori. Forse alla fine ci odieremo o forse no. La strada è ancora lunga.


----------



## Tulipmoon (6 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Un tradimento è sicuramente indice che c'è qualcosa nella coppia che non va (ovvio, direte).
> In questi giorni, a distanza ormai biennale dalla 'scoperta', riflettevo sul fatto che un tradimento è una coperta, che appunto copre, avvolge e, di fatto, nasconde tutta una serie di problemi rimasti irrisolti.
> Come se la scoperta del tradimento faccia balzare lo stesso al primo posto nella classifica dei Problemi, e lo tenga saldamente in prima posizione per un bel pò di tempo.
> Come se tutto il resto, il 'brutto' che già c'era, le idiosincrasie, le frizioni, le incompatibilità, fossero temporaneamente messe in disparte.
> ...



:quoto:


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Una sorta di macchina scassata che fa un incidente e ci si ferma a constatare danni ma si dimentica che si viaggiava a rischio già da tempo.


Oh, si !:up:


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Dai per scontato che il tradimento scaturisca da un problema.
> Il tradimento può scaturire anche da un desiderio molto personale, per esempio, e non avere alcuna relazione con la coppia.
> E i problemi conseguire dopo.
> Generalizzare non è una buona cosa: esistono similitudini nei tradimenti, ma casi molto diversi tra loro.


Chiamiamoli 'problemi', chiamiamole 'carenze', chiamiamole come ci pare.
Io partivo dal presupposto (abbastanza ovvio per me, per te evidentemente no) che un tradimento nasca spesso (non sempre, visto che non sei d'accordo sulla premessa) comunque da qualcosa che 'non va'.
Il 'desiderio molto personale' che non ha alcuna relazione causa-effetto con la coppia principale è raro, e a mio sindacabilissimo parere riguarda situazioni più 'light' e, comunque, 'passeggere' che, pur rientrando nell'insieme tradimento, ne costituiscono in realtà la versione più superficiale e meno pericolosa.
L'elenco, comunque, è lungo : l'insoddisfazione sessuale, le incomprensioni, le tante piccole cattiverie che inaspriscono un rapporto (aggiungere a piacere).
Certo, NON dall'essere sovrappeso o dal non sapere fare la carbonara come la fa mammà.
E bada, per me non è un modo per giustificare un tradimento, poichè, per come la vedo io - e per come credo di aver ripetuto anche qui fino alla nausea - non c'è motivo che lo 'giustifichi'. Può spiegarlo, giammai giustificarlo.
Peraltro, non è neanche questo il punto del post.
No.
Il punto era - ed è - il seguente : quando il dolore per il tradimento è scemato, o si è comunque parecchio affievolito, ed INDIPENDENTEMENTE DALLE CAUSE CHE LO HANNO PRODOTTO (siano esse endogene o estranee alla relazione ufficiale) e si è ovviamente ancora insieme alla persona che ci ha traditi, riemergono prepotentemente tutta una serie di 'problemini' che il tradimento aveva temporanemente messo in soffitta. Come se la nebbia si fosse finalmente diradata ma quello che ci attende - che si sperava ci attendesse - non è esattamente un sole splendente.


----------



## disincantata (6 Maggio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Chiamiamoli 'problemi', chiamiamole 'carenze', chiamiamole come ci pare.
> Io partivo dal presupposto (abbastanza ovvio per me, per te evidentemente no) che un tradimento nasca spesso (non sempre, visto che non sei d'accordo sulla premessa) comunque da qualcosa che 'non va'.
> Il 'desiderio molto personale' che non ha alcuna relazione causa-effetto con la coppia principale è raro, e a mio sindacabilissimo parere riguarda situazioni più 'light' e, comunque, 'passeggere' che, pur rientrando nell'insieme tradimento, ne costituiscono in realtà la versione più superficiale e meno pericolosa.
> L'elenco, comunque, è lungo : l'insoddisfazione sessuale, le incomprensioni, le tante piccole cattiverie che inaspriscono un rapporto (aggiungere a piacere).
> ...



Ricordo male o sia tu sia tua moglie avete divorziato per mettervi insieme?

CASPITA  per arrivare a farlo ci doveva essere molto che vi univa.

Perche' adesso emergono solo negativita'?

MIO marito mi ha tradita diciamo per 'svago' ed a lungo, ma io dopo la nebbia della scoperta, le incazzature, non ho trovato fosse diverso da come era prima.  Passata la nebbia eravamo e siamo  sempre 'noi'.  Sono io ad essere diventata piu' egoista, ho imparato da lui.
Tu  non dovresti neppure avere questo 'peso'.


----------



## Homer (9 Maggio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ricordo male o sia tu sia tua moglie avete divorziato per mettervi insieme?
> 
> CASPITA  per arrivare a farlo ci doveva essere molto che vi univa.
> 
> ...



Pendo dalle tue labbra...:kiss:

il casino è quando ci prendi gusto.....ad essere egoista


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Maggio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ricordo male o sia tu sia tua moglie avete divorziato per mettervi insieme?
> 
> CASPITA  per arrivare a farlo ci doveva essere molto che vi univa.
> 
> ...


Ricordi bene, ma questo purtroppo non dà il passaporto per la felicità eterna.
E, se c'erano una serie di problemi diciamo 'irrisolti', i tradimenti li hanno coperti per un bel pò.
Se ora emergono principalmente negatività è perchè, per come la vedo e la sento io, lei non ha granchè di positivo da darmi. E' un continuo di lamentele, rivendicazioni, pettegolezzi. Immondizia che assorbo. E certe volte è PESANTE.


----------



## disincantata (9 Maggio 2016)

Homer ha detto:


> Pendo dalle tue labbra...:kiss:
> 
> il casino è quando ci prendi gusto.....ad essere egoista



Effettivamente si potrebbe smettere, ma e',  credo, quell'egoismo  utile che non sbilancia piu'  tutto il resto.

Anche  se   spesso  mi  chiedo  ancora  'ma come faceva.....?'


----------

